# Overnight F/T Campus Police Officer Fisher College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Overnight Full-time Campus Police Officer*
Fisher College 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/18/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
Campus Police Officer
Fisher College, a private non-profit comprehensive college located in Boston's Back Bay has an opportunity available for a dedicated campus police officer for the overnight shift.

*PRIMARY PURPOSE OF JOB*

To promote lawful behavior and protect the welfare of students, faculty and staff as a uniformed presence on campus; perform foot patrols of college campus, to monitor behavior, secure buildings and property, investigate disturbances, maintain order during events and enforce regulations

*PRINCIPAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES*

Detect and respond appropriately to potential hazards
Handle sensitive situations with tact and confidentiality.
Familiarize self with the College and with students, staff and faculty.
Investigate illegal or suspicious activities, persons, and establishments, and quells disturbances.
Perform first aid and provides other assistance to victims.
Write detailed incident, investigation, activity, and other reports.
Ensure safe and secure campus by patrolling and observation of security issues.
*KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS AND ABILITIES REQUIRED*

Work requires the ability to obtain and maintain police powers.
Twelve through eighteen months of experience is required.
Excellent judgment and problem solving skills
Excellent written and oral communication skills.
MPTC Reserve Intermittent Certification Required.
*APPLICATION INFORMATION
Contact:*
Fisher College
*Online App. Form:*
*https://www.fisher.edu/faculty-and-staff/human-resources/job-opportunities*
Fisher College is an equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate against candidates on the basis of race, ethnicity, religion, sex, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity, disability status, or veteran status. Women, people of color, LGBTQ individuals, and members of other minority or marginalized groups are strongly encouraged to apply.

Clery statement available at www.fisher.edu


----------

